# Kein Rennen, aber eine Trophy über 1.300km: Grenzsteintrophy 24.06.09



## fükenkarz (18. Februar 2009)

Diese Info zur ersten Selbstversorgertour in Deutschland haben wir gerade einigen Kumpels gemailt. Vielleicht interessiert es ja auch jemanden aus dem Forum:

*Kurzinfo:*
*






Grenzsteintrophy | 24.6.2009 *

Die Grenzsteintrophy folgt über ca. 1350 km als Mountainbiketour dem ehemaligen Deutsch-Deutschen-Grenzverlauf: 

Keine Startgebühr, kein Preisgeld, kein Service, keine Zeitnahme, keine Orga -> maximale Herausforderung! 

Nur Du, dein Bike, deine Beine und dein Kopf entscheiden, ob du das Ziel erreichst!

*Mehr unter:* www.grenzsteintrophy.de






*
Mehr Details*: *"Grenzsteintrophy" bietet Mountainbikern Grenzerfahrung*

Mit der "Grenzsteintrophy" (www.grenzsteintrophy.de) findet ab 24. Juni 2009 Europas erste "Selbstversorger-Mountainbike-Fahrt" statt. 20 Jahre nach dem Mauerfall führt sie 1.300 Kilometer entlang der ehemaligen innerdeutschen Grenze.

"Wo einst die Frontlinie des kalten Kriegs verlief, gedeiht heute Deutschlands längster Grünstreifen. Dessen Topographie und Verlauf versprechen eine abwechslungsreiche Mountainbike-Tour", erklärt GST-Initiator Gunnar Fehlau und ergänzt: "Für die ultimative Herausforderung muss man gar nicht Alaska durchqueren, wenn Natur und Abenteuer so nahe liegen". Die Grenzsteintrophy will laut Fehlau die Idee der sogenannten "Self Support Rides" (Selbstversorgerfahrten) in Deutschland erlebbar machen. Diese Fahrten verstehen sich als "Gegenpol zu den überzüchteten Massenveranstaltungen mit ihren Negativerscheinungen wie Umweltzerstörung, Doping und Kommerz".

Die Grenzsteintrophy ist kein Rennen, aber auch keine Radwanderung, sondern eine gemeinsam startende, individuelle und sportliche Extremtour. Immerhin rechnet Fehlau damit, dass ambitionierte Fahrer binnen sieben Tagen von Lübeck-Travemünde nach Mittelhammer im Vogtland fahren werden.

Entsprechend liest sich der Kodex der Grenzsteintrophy: Keine Startgebühr, kein Preisgeld, kein Service, keine Zeitnahme und keine Organisation. Die Fahrer müssen sich selbst versorgen. Alle benötigte Ausrüstung und Verpflegung müssen sie auf dem Rad mitführen oder unterwegs kaufen. Jede Art vorterminierter Unterstützung schließt der Kodex kategorisch aus. Ziel dieses archaischen Reglements ist die maximale Herausforderung an den Fahrer und "nicht für eine Begleitcrew"!

Eine Kontrolle der Fahrer findet übrigens nicht statt. "Schließlich gibt es keine Rangliste und nichts zu gewinnen --  außer dem Gefühl, eine außerordentliche Herausforderung ehrenwert gemeistert zu haben. Wer schummelt, betrügt sich also nur selbst", so Fehlau. Interessierte und Mountainbiker, die sich dieser Herausforderung stellen möchten, finden Informationen unter www.grenzsteintrophy.de. Als Anmeldung genügt eine "formlose Absichtserklärung" via E-Mail, "wer am 24. Juni am ehemaligen Grenzstrand auf Priwall steht, ist mit von der Partie", so Fehlau.

Bekanntestes Vorbild der Grenzsteintrophy ist die "Tour Divide", die "nonstop" 4.360 Kilometer über den Höhenkamm der Rocky Mountains von Kanada bis zur US-amerikanisch/mexikanischen Grenze führt.alsified.


----------



## VmaxJunkie (12. März 2009)

Wir sind mit der Planung nun schon eine ganze Ecke weiter. nun brauchen wir Hilfe von den Bikern aus dem Zonenrandgebiet. ;-) Hier unsere heutige Pressemitteilung:

F A H R E R I N F O R M A T I O N  # 02/09   [12.03.09]





Vielen Dank fÃ¼r die tollen Bilder, Mila!

*Grenzsteintrophy sucht Strecken-Scouts*

Am 24.06.2009 findet die erste Mountainbike-Selbstversorger-Fahrt auf der ehemaligen innerdeutschen Grenze statt. Mountainbiker kÃ¶nnen ihre Streckenkenntnis nun bei der Grenzsteintrophy einbringen. Helfern winken tolle âDankeschÃ¶n-PrÃ¤senteâ.

Exakt 1.378 Kilometer misst der Streifen, der die beiden Deutschlands bis 1990 trennte. âDie Grenze ist perfekt vermessen, auch die StraÃen in GrenznÃ¤he sind gut kartografiertâ, erklÃ¤rt Gunnar Fehlau, Initiator der ersten europÃ¤ischen MTB-Selbstversorgerfahrt, jetzt sollen die schÃ¶nsten Forst- und Wirtschaftswege auf oder nahe der Grenze zu einer Route zusammenfÃ¼gt werden. Die Grenzsteintrophy-Fahrer brauchen deshalb ortskundige Biker zum âtrackenâ ihrer Lieblingsstrecken entlang der Grenze. NÃ¼tzlich sind eingezeichnete Passagen in genaue Landkarten, GPS-Daten; eingezeichnete Wege bei Google Earth und dessen Pendants werden gesucht. âJeder kann mit seiner Hilfe beim Strecken-Tracken zum Gelingen der ersten Grenzsteintrophy beitragenâ, so Fehlau. Man wisse zwar auf den Meter genau, wo die heutige Grenze zwischen den BundeslÃ¤ndern verlaufe, âaber anhand digitaler Karten lÃ¤sst sich nicht immer eindeutig ein landschaftlicher oder fahrtechnisch reizvoller Weg festlegenâ. DafÃ¼r braucht man das Wissen der Fahrer vor Ort â besonders betrifft das die Streckenteile, die ThÃ¼ringen, Hessen, Bayern und Sachsen miteinander verbinden. Den Helfern winken viele attraktive Sachpreise, zur VerfÃ¼gung gestellt von den Administrativsponsoren der GST: Der Beleuchtungshersteller Busch & MÃ¼ller (www.bumm.de) spendiert einige Leuchten. Hochwertige Radsportbekleidung hat Schaltungsspezialist Sram (www.sram.com) zur VerfÃ¼gung gestellt.  Europas MarktfÃ¼hrer in Sache Reifen, Schwalbe (www.schwalbe.com), verspricht den Streckentestern einige SÃ¤tze neue Reifen. Und vom Mountainbike-Anbieter Haibike (www.haibike.de) gibt es ein Goodie, die jeder GST-Fahrer auch gut brauchen kÃ¶nnte: ein Zippo-Feuerzeug.






Die Grenzsteintrophy ist Europas erste MTB-Selbstversorgerfahrt. Der Start erfolgt gemeinsam am 24.06.2009 auf dem Strand nahe LÃ¼beck, danach mÃ¼ssen die Teilnehmer selbst fÃ¼r ihr Equipment, ihre Verpflegung und Ãbernachtung sorgen. Jedem Fahrer sind Tempo und Dauer selbst Ã¼berlassen, es gibt kein Zeitlimit. Am Ende der Strecke â bei Mittelhammer im Vogtland, wird ein Goldenes Buch der Teilnehmer ausliegen. Bis Mitte MÃ¤rz hatten bereits elf Fahrer ihr Erscheinen am Start dieses Mountainbike-Abenteuers angekÃ¼ndigt â mit Herkunft weit Ã¼ber Deutschlands Grenzen hinaus. GroÃes Interesse kam auch aus den USA, wo âSelf Support Ridesâ dieser Art bereits Kultstatus haben; das berÃ¼hmteste ist das âGreat Divide Raceâ Ã¼ber 4.000 Kilometer LÃ¤nge.

Weitere Informationen unter www.grenzsteintrophy.de.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CannonRZ120 (16. Dezember 2010)

Ich möchte 2011 gerne mitfahren!
Jetzt hab ich mal eine Frage zu den GPS Tracks:

Ich hab ein Garmin GPS 60CSX. Ich möchte gerne die Tracks der GST und auch die Kartenabschnitte, die durchfahren werden, auf mein Gerät laden.
Wie viele Speicherkarten brauch ich dafür?
Hab eine 2 GB und eine 4 GB Karte....reichen die beiden?
Und welche Speicherkarte brauch ich, wenn ich nur die Tracks überspielen will?


----------



## Sauerlandracer (2. Januar 2011)

...ich habe mit großer Interesse den Bericht in der aktuellen Bike Ausgabe gelesen.
Ich würde so gerne die Herausforderung annehmen, möchte im Vorfeld aber doch etwas mehr Info haben.
Ich suche Kartenmaterial zur aktuellen Strecke 2011.
Auf www.grenzsteintrophy.de finde ich nicht das was ich suche....

Gruß Daniel


----------



## CannonRZ120 (2. Januar 2011)

Kartenmaterial wird es wohl nicht geben, da die Strecke ja keine offizielle Tour ist (wie z.B. ein ausgewiesener Wanderweg).
Außerdem wird die 2011er Strecke nicht so verlaufen wie die 2010er, sondern verändert!
So zumindest sehe ich die Sache!


----------



## Lotte.2000 (2. Januar 2011)

Hallo Daniel,

nach was genau suchst Du denn. Ich kann Dir sicher weiter helfen bin 2009 und 2010 gefahren. Wie es ausschaut werden wir uns dann wohl 2011 auch sehen. 

Lg René


----------



## Sauerlandracer (2. Januar 2011)

Ich suche den genauen Streckenverlauf, egal ob von 2009 oder 2010 da ich im Mai mit einem Kumpel die Tropy fahren möchte.


----------



## mubchen (23. Februar 2011)

Hallo Leute, ich such den auch! Will mit einem Kumpel zusammen los. Wir wollen die Strecke von Süd nach Nord fahren. Das wäre identisch mit der 2010er, wobei mir das jetzt auch egal ist ob 09 oder 10. Irgendwie, so scheint es mir, halten sich die Jungs da bedeckt und machen ein Geheimnis draus. Ich hab sowohl auf der Grenzsteintrophy-Seite, als auch auf www.pd-f.de, die Seite vom Initiator, eine Anfragemail nach den GPS-Daten geschrieben und bis heute keine Antwort erhalten. Noch nicht mal irgendeine. Ich mei das eine ist ein Pressedienst, die sollten schon Personal sitzen haben, die Mails beantworten. Also mein Kumpel geht davon aus, dass das Schaumschläger sind und die die Strecke noch nie gefahren sind, na ja bin ich jetzt nicht dakor, aber wer weiß das schon. ;-) Also wenn irgendwer Daten haben sollte und wenn es nur Teile der Strecke sind, natürlich nur der Kolonnenweg und keine Radwege rechts oder links davon, dann bitte bitte bitte posten!!! Danke


----------



## Berrrnd (23. Februar 2011)

auf der gst homepage steht irgendwo dass keine daten rausgegeben werden.
meine ich jedenfalls gelesen zu haben.


----------



## Lotte.2000 (23. Februar 2011)

@mubchen - Da habt ihr euch eine schöne Tour ausgesucht. Wie Du vielleicht gesehen hast, hab ich mich Anfang Januar hier schon als "Schaumschläger" geoutet . Ich kann kaum glauben, dass Du auf Deine Anfrage keine Antwort bekommen hast. 
Wenn Du Dich mit dem Thema GST beschäftigt hast, wirst Du bemerkt haben das die GST keine offizielle Veranstaltung ist. Mann trifft sich zufällig zur gleichen Zeit am gleichen Ort und fährt eigenverantwortlich vom Start zum Ziel. Das Problem mit dem Track liegt darin, das er 2009 nicht überall fahrbar war, 2010 ging es dann schon deutlich besser. Die Wege können durch gesperrte Gebiete führen, privat Wege oder Grundstücke kreuzen usw. Die Verantwortung liegt klar beim Fahrer! 
Meiner GPS Aufzeichnungen 2010 liegt als öffentlicher Track auf GPSies. Sollte leicht zu finden sein. 
Wenn Du (und Kumpel) noch Fragen habt, ich helfe gerne. 

@k_star - Der jeweils neu zu fahrende Track wird einige Tage vor dem Start an die Fahrer gesendet. Oft wird bis kurz vor dem Start gemeinsam daran gearbeitet.

Es grüßt René


----------



## fükenkarz (24. Februar 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

genau, die GST ist rein ehrenamtlich, alle Beteiligten haben Hauptjobs, in den zur Zeit die "Luft brennt", normalerweise sind die immer online, wenn die nicht sofort antworten, dann wahrscheinlich, weil es einfach gerade nicht geht.

Aber ich bin sicher, dass die GST statt fand und stattfinden wird. Der Track ist wie Lotte.2000 schrieb nicht verifiziert. Wundert mich überhaupt, dass Lotte seinen online gestellt hat. Der GST tut er damit keinen Gefallen.

Warte einfach ein paar Tage, dann melden die sich bestimmt! Derweil kannst ja schon einmal ein bisschen trainieren ist bei der GST nie falsch\zu viel.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mubchen (24. Februar 2011)

@Lotte.2000
Erstmal danke für den Hinweis. Vielleicht kannst Du mir den Link zum GPSies Track einfach mal hier oder als Mail [email protected] posten. Ist ja nicht so, dass ich da vor meiner Anfrage, dort schon mal getummelt hätte. Wir beschäftigen uns mit dem Thema schon ungefähr ein Jahr, besonders mein Kumpel, der auch Initiator ist. Das es natürlich nicht die 1300km einhundertprozentig auf der ehemaligen Staatsgrenze lang geht, ist uns schon klar. Wir sind aber schon in Besitz verschiedener Karten und nutzen MagicMaps und TopoV4. Also damit und 'ner halbwegs gescheiten Aufzeichnung wird sich schon was basteln lassen. Es geht ja auch nur darum, nicht ständig die Zeit mit Weg suchen zu verbringen. Ach ja, Meinst Du, das wäre auch mit einem 28" Crossbike (ordentliche Bereifung vorausgesetzt) zu fahren? Ansonsten müssten wir unsere AM Fullys nehmen mit 140er Federweg, halt ich persönlich für etwas overdressed, wo man doch 500km völlig Berglos unterwegs ist? 
@fükenharz
Ich habe meine Anfrage vor drei Wochen gestellt, das sollte ja schon reichen zum beantworten einer Email. Und warum tut er der GST damit keinen Gefallen? Wir wollen die ehemalige Grenze abfahren und suchen einfach ein paar authentische GPS-Daten, die das ebenfalls getan haben. Dabei sollte es so viel wie möglich auf den originalen Grenzwegen lang gehen. Wir möchten damit nirgens profilieren, sondern sind Freunde der Natur und haben Freude am Fahrradfahren. Wir wollen uns überhaupt nicht mit den Jungs der GST vergleichen oder uns da auf ihrer Seite eintragen, also ist es auch egal ob die Strecke von irgendwem verifiziert ist.
@all
Bitte wenn ihr Daten und Tips habt, dann hätten wir die wirklich sehr gern, das setzt aber auch voraus, dass ihrs wenigstens teilweise selber gefahren seit. Wenn ihr nur Meinungen kund tun wollt, hilft uns das recht wenig. Wir fahren Fahrrad und reden nicht nur drüber. Jetzt nicht bös gemeint und jeder der Forums besucht, weiß was ich mein.
Danke schonmal


----------



## fükenkarz (24. Februar 2011)

@Lotte.2000
? Ach ja, Meinst Du, das wäre auch mit einem 28" Crossbike (ordentliche Bereifung vorausgesetzt) zu fahren? 

Die meisten fahren 2,25 oder 2,4 Reifen ... jeder Millimeter zählt ... würde es mit dem Crosser als "eher unfahrbar" bezeichnen, was sicherlich "Fundi-Reaktonen" hervorruft.

Ansonsten müssten wir unsere AM Fullys nehmen mit 140er Federweg, halt ich persönlich für etwas overdressed, wo man doch 500km völlig Berglos unterwegs ist? 
@fükenharz
Ich habe meine Anfrage vor drei Wochen gestellt, das sollte ja schon reichen zum beantworten einer Email. 


Und warum tut er der GST damit keinen Gefallen? 
@fükenharz
Weil dort Daten rausgegeben werden, die "quasi" zum Landfriedensbruch aufrufen ... das ist feinstofflicher als es scheint.


Wir wollen die ehemalige Grenze abfahren und suchen einfach ein paar authentische GPS-Daten, die das ebenfalls getan haben. Dabei sollte es so viel wie möglich auf den originalen Grenzwegen lang gehen. Wir möchten damit nirgens profilieren, sondern sind Freunde der Natur und haben Freude am Fahrradfahren. Wir wollen uns überhaupt nicht mit den Jungs der GST vergleichen oder uns da auf ihrer Seite eintragen, also ist es auch egal ob die Strecke von irgendwem verifiziert ist.

wo und warum wird der Tonfall jetzt so konfrontativ, oder sehe nur ich das so?


----------



## Sauerlandracer (24. Februar 2011)

... die richtigen Cracks fahren Stahlrahmen ohne Federung 2, 5 er reifen aufwärts...Rotor zb. mit Rohloff Speed Hub... Reicht aus wenn man was in den Beinen hat


----------



## mubchen (24. Februar 2011)

So Jungs, danke für die Tips, die ich bekommen hab. 
@fükenkarz
ich denke zu ahnen was Du mit der "feinstofflichen Problematik" meinst. Das ist ja auch ein Grund weshalb ich das gern mal abfahren möchte. Sorry wenn das hier so konfrontativ rüber kam. Der Tonfall kann im Schriftbild leider nicht mit verankert werden. Ein bissl provozieren (im positiven Sinn) sollte es allerdings schon  
Und na ja, @Sauerlandracer, sowas wie  "... wer später bremst ist länger schnell ;-)" wollte ich vermeiden. (Ich habe kurz geschmunzelt, ich gebs ja zu. Aber ich denke bei mir ist alles gerecht verteilt, sowohl Beine, als auch Kopf und ich möchte nicht, dass mir die ganze Zeit auf den Lochplatten das Gehirn an die Schädeldecke schlägt, da bin ich dann lieber kein "richtiger" Crack (Weichei ich weiß)
@all
Danke nochmal
Mir wurde geholfen


----------



## Sauerlandracer (24. Februar 2011)

... war ja ironisch gemeint !
Übrigens fahre ich die GST mit 2.1 er Reifen und mit 100 mm Federweg vorne und hinten...


----------



## mubchen (24. Februar 2011)

@Sauerlandracer

zu 1.)Ironie und Sarkasmus funktioniert in schriftlicher Form, ohne Vorkenntnisse der Person, nicht wirklich gut. Ich selbst ein Anhänger dieser Formen des Humors, muss das auch  immer wieder feststellen. Und wenn man darüber nachdenkt, hilft sowas auch nicht weiter, es sollen schon Beziehungen deswegen gescheitert sein, deshalb versuch ich's zu lassen. Wobei, dann hat Mann mehr Zeit zum radeln ;-)
zu 2.) Das genau ist eine Information, die weiterhilft. Danke!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

